# 1St Array CGH baby from Care Nottingham!!



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi 
see link on the BBC's article on the first array CGH baby in the UK from care nottingham

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7851069.stm


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

I just read this and came straight on FF to see if it was on here!! (of course it was!) 

It sounds all good. I can't grasp though whether removing the abnormal chromosomes;
1) Increase the chances of fertilisation in the first place
2) Increases chances of embryos implanting - ie. fertilisation chances are same but the abnormalities cause implantation issues. 
Or 3) gives a slimmer chance of miscarrying - ie. the abnormalities cause the embryo to die.

Or maybe it's all 3 of the above. 

Gosh, it's supposed to be so natural yet there are so many hurdles. The miracle of falling pg naturally never ceases to amaze me!
It's all good news, any improvement on odds and breakthroughs in procedures is brilliant x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

just read about this was wondering if they r going to do to everyone that goes to them


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Read that it bout 1.5k on top of normal ivf.told my dh bout it asu c we on wl for de at care-northants.but he said we spent so much already and de better chance.so id better get mor evidence!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Cost of CGH at Care

I found this 

Array CGH is priced at £1950 for the analysis of up to 8 samples, any further 
samples after that will be charged at £175 per sample.


----------



## blue angel (Apr 13, 2005)

SleepyT I couldn't help replying to your query;

Abnormal chromosomes are not removed as such, the polar body containing a copy of the full set of chromosomes of the egg are removed for analysis. This means normal eggs are identified.

Fertilisation may be carried out by ICSI.


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks blue angel for replying - I get what you're saying.
I have re-read it and can see what I missed when I read it first time  
So am I right in saying then, by identifying "normal" eggs and only using them, in theory they should fertilise successfully and not miscarry - in a nutshell.

(Sorry - I'm just very interested in this as I have these suspicions now that I have got pg in the past but passed it around AF time and not even known - and that this may be my problem. Biut I'm probably clutching at straws!)

Thanks again xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok I am officially an imbecile   I didn't realise it was you blue angel!!! 
Many many congratulations and a BFWD (big fat well done! made that up myself!)

Lots of luck xx


----------



## blue angel (Apr 13, 2005)

Sleepy T, first of all thank you very much for the congrats, Rose39 like wise, I appreciate your support.

We never had any issues with the actual fertilisation of my eggs, the big problem was implantation. Even when we transferred blastocysts these were either not producing a pregnancy or ending in early mc. The embryos we had transferred were not the best quality by any means and therefore would have been over looked since they didn't look as though they would make it to blast stage.

I am by no means an expert and suggest you call CARE and make enquiries, I just wanted to pop my head round the door and give you all hope because I do know what you are going through. I was on the verge of considering a donor egg even though I was producing good quantities at egg collection when I did my research and discovered the possibility of CGH array.

All the very best from me and my most precious little one on the way.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Blueangel i am truly honoured and excited u send a pm 2 me!i was only readin bout u in media a few weeks ago!the problem i hav is varyin quanity of eggs-3-6 and 2.did u hav a simiar amount of eggs each time?u r 41?im 44 in august.good luck and many congratulations berniex


----------



## blue angel (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Belucky, as per personal mail, It's about quality...you only need one good one and if by under going CGH array the normal egg is identified and then transferred, your chances of concieving are greatly increased. Thinking of you.


----------

